# LJ Woodworking Awards - Summer 2012



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*Tis the season to start planning your upcoming summer picnic.*

Our 2012 LumberJocks Summer Awards are officially here so it's time get busy again. As always, we are looking for not only the skills involved in the build but the creativity as well. Be sure to describe your project as this is an important component of the Awards selection process which will be done by your fellow LumberJocks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Category: Personal Picnic Butler* - Summertime means outdoor eating and outdoor eating often means having a plate and a beverage in hand and no where to set them down - until now! Build your version of a "personal picnic butler", some type of plate and beverage holder for outdoor eating. Perhaps it sticks in the ground or maybe it is a table for one; perhaps it hangs from a tree branch or .. well, there are lots of possibilities! Be sure to include a photo of the butler in action.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*PRIZES*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Winner* - $500 Cash Prize
*Runner-Up* - $200 Cash Prize
*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The entry deadline is July 31, 2012 at 3 PM CDT and you can enter the Awards page here.

*Please help us Spread the Word by clicking on your favorite social networking button in the sidebar of the Awards page.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH BOY…summer is here, let the good times roll…....picnic's and fun times….the gears are turning…


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun project for kids to get involved in!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summertime, summertime, sum sum summertime


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks fun.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I can build a hovercraft… 
Shhhhh… There went my idea


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you've been talking to Mrs Tiny behind my back, haven't you? **

Paul


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Call For Entries*



Entry period of the *LJ Woodworking Awards Summer 2012 is now officially open* and will close on July 31st. Here's the theme again:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Personal Picnic Butler* - Summertime means outdoor eating and outdoor eating often means having a plate and a beverage in hand and no where to set them down - until now! Build your version of a "personal picnic butler", some type of plate and beverage holder for outdoor eating. Perhaps it sticks in the ground or maybe it is a table for one; perhaps it hangs from a tree branch or .. well, there are lots of possibilities! Be sure to include a photo of the butler in action.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First you must have your entry posted as the LumberJocks project and then you just have to click on the green SUBMIT ENTRIES button on the Awards page.

*Good luck!*

P.S. There are already 3 entries posted. Click here to view them


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Call For Entries*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two weeks! I love pressure. Well better get to work. Thanks Martin for the contest.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Cast Your Votes!*



*Awards entry period is over and we ended up with 18 entries in 'Personal Picnic Butler' category. Now it's time to pick your top 5 list and cast your votes. Voting deadline is on August 7th at 3 PM CDT.*

Please note that if you submitted an Awards entry, you will not see your project listed on the voting page. (You are not allowed to vote for yourself.) So don't panic - others can pick your entry without any problems.

The results will be announced on August 8th.

*Click on the VOTE AND WIN button on the Awards pages to cast your votes now.*
Three lucky random voters will win the LumberJocks t-shirt.

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done did it. Good luck to all entrants


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Cast Your Votes!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the results been posted yet?
... maybe somewhere else?

Just curious… No rush…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*



*The results are in and it's time to officially announce the winners of the LumberJocks Woodworking Awards*. The winning projects were selected from the 17 "Personal Picnic Butler" submissions in an online voting held from August 1 to August 7. 84 votes were cast during this period. And here are the winning projects…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Winner* - 136 points - $500 Cash Prize


*Runner-Up* - 134 points - $200 Cash Prize


*Five Winners* (random draw) - LumberJocks t-shirt:


Daniel Wise
lavenrw
GaryK
shipwright
Tom Goodman

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Click here to see the complete results.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And following are the *three lucky winners* of the LumberJocks t-shirt (randomly selected from all the voters):


lew
Dustmite97
dlmckirdy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Congratulations, everyone!* I'm going to PM the prize winners shortly.

*THANK YOU LUMBERJOCKS FOR ANOTHER GREAT CONTEST!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx a bunch Martin. Also Debbie for all she does. And thnx to all who participated, and/or voted. It's all appreciated. Thnx for the 2nd place slot. It was a fun contest.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners and a big thank you to Martin for putting on the contest.
Hope to see another one soon.

Thanks to Debbie for helping out.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I will now have a new favorite tee shirt!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to keifer and all the winners. And thank you to LJ for putting this on. These bring the LJ community together.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Martin only 6 out of 17 entries did not get anything why not give out 6 more shirt.
I know *shipwrigh*t would be very happy so the others.


----------



## stinker (Apr 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!...I'll be happy to sport a new t-shirt. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golly, if I had known something like *THIS* could happen, I would have had some kind of ENTRY… * LOL*

*nah… The line has to be drawn somewhere… and stick to it…*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. 
It may be OK now when there are only 18 entries but we'd all like to see many more entries and then it would get to be a little much. 
My comment only said I was glad to have been picked.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot ! another winner !


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who entered


----------



## marshee (Jun 26, 2012)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Martin and MsDebbie for another great contest! I'll wear my shirt with pride!!


----------

